# Project 3M Window Weld Update



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

_Originally posted at B15sentra.net:_

Here's pics so far on the motor mounts. Tomorrow evening is when I go back and reinstall them. I'll take pictures of the crossmember and the bolts. Very easy to take out. 


Here's a pic before it all happened:









Pic of the filled front mount:









Pic of the filled rear mount:









You notice that it's not smooth like it should be. I had a hard time finding something in the house to smooth it out. We took a old toothbrush, chopped off the brisel end and used it to smooth out the weld. Not too bad for amature work.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Looks better then what I could do!

Did you just leave you car jacked up the whole night? Just wondering because I remember hearing you have to support the engine/tranny before you can remove the mounts. Therefore I assume you can't just leave the engine/tranny unsupported while the mounts are out.

Let us know how it feels when you're done.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

_Man..I just posted this at B15sentra.net:_

Well, for the bad news first. I ended up stripping out one bolt that connects the crossmember to the frame. It was on the rear. I also over threaded one of the front ones and guess what my dumbass was using? An impact gun. I feel pretty embarrassed about doing it. The reason this really all happened too is because the rear mount was sitting on the crossmember the wrong way. I had thought the arrow that was on the rubber inside part was supposed to face backwards, signifying that it was the rear mount facing out. Well, to no surprise is that the arrows are both supposed to face forward. When you fill the mount, you can't see the arrows anymore. 

The good news is that I feel like the engine is more under my control now than it did before. The only thing that I'm worried about is that if the crossmember is on there to where it doesn't slightly move because of the bolts thus negating the "stiffer" motor mounts and also that it's not vibrating the engine much at all. I mean, I hardly feel like I think it should. My buddy Shawn installed inserts in his '99 Neon and damn, it does vibrate through the steering wheel. Mine you barely feel the difference. I understand that the other two mounts are stock, so that makes a difference too.

I do note that I launched at a little above 3000 RPM at a light and immediately went to 6000 RPM spinning. I wonder if that has anything to do with the "stiffer" mounts.

I'm pretty depressed overall. I don't think it was too worth it for me, especially with stripped and crossthreaded bolts. 

(Edit: Not to mention that we spent about an hour trying to line things up. The engine definitely needed some help getting it all together. We finally put the motor mount bolts through to connect the engine, then put a jack and lifted the crossmember to line up the crossmember holes to bolt it in. If we had put the mount in the right way, we probably wouldn't of had a hard time lining it up as bad.)

To add to this post, I do notice more vibration through the shift knob. I'm sure the mod was well worth it for the price, but what ****** it up was the reinstall. This is going to bother me for awile now till I get it totally fixed.


----------

